# Waste Water discharge - Thread to Hose Adaptor



## trumper (Jun 18, 2008)

I have a 2004 Swift Sundance 630L and want to have the ability to use a short extentsion hose connected to the waste water discharge point under the nearside of the vehicle such that when at the Motorhome Service Point I can drain the waste without it splashing about.

Obviously this would just spin on / off as required.

So, I need to know what thread this outlet is and who sells a thread to hose adaptor of this size. Anybody got the answers ?


----------



## strathspey (Oct 30, 2005)

My Hymer came with an extension hose for the waste water drain pipe clipped to the back of the gas locker. It is like a vacuum cleaner hose and is a push-fit to the drain pipe. Very easy to use and about 1.5m long.
I imagine these are available from any of the Hymer outlets. Just check that the diameter is right for your waste water pipe


----------



## fransgrandad (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi 

I think you will find the connection is 1" BSP. B&Q will have an 1" BSP nipple ( steady Pusser not that sort of nipple) Screw one end into the stop cock and fit a hose to the other end. hose available from aquatic supplies in the garden centers.

I have just such a set up it works well.

Les.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Waste water*

Hi

There are a few different types of connector available. Maybe a photo would help, or have a look in the Bessacarr section of the forum where a similar topic was discussed.

Russell


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Waste Water Discharge*

Hi Trumper,

Like Les, mine is 1" BSP female at the tank. I have a 1" BSP male adaptor with 1" hose connector which just screws in as required.

I have a half metre length of clear hose which I can feed into a bucket or straight down the drain.

As well as B&Q, these can be obtained from boat chandlers and usually at the motorhome, camping and various other outdoor shows.

Just remember to remove it before driving off as I have lost one already. 
Fortunately there was nothing following me on the motorway at the time.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## trumper (Jun 18, 2008)

Many thanks for all the suggestions, a hire vehicle I used had such a set up as fransgrandad suggests so will ty that in the first instance


----------

